# Sikhtoons



## kaur-1 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Trashing the Sikh Identity (Sikhtoons) *
*Wednesday 15th of November 2006        *


*Sikhtoons        *​  




​ 
​

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------


----------



## kaur-1 (Nov 16, 2006)

:}{}{}:  :}{}{}:


----------



## kaur-1 (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## kaur-1 (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## kaur-1 (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## kaur-1 (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## kaur-1 (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## kaur-1 (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## kaur-1 (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## kaur-1 (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## kaur-1 (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## kaur-1 (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## kaur-1 (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## kaur-1 (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## kaur-1 (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## kaur-1 (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## kaur-1 (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## kaur-1 (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## Akashdeep Singh (Nov 16, 2006)

Excellent job! bringing these homorous but educational cartoons here? They strike the mind and awake the subconscious. I really liked your choice of the cartoons, they really bring forward the important issues. 

"Waheguru kare tuhada uddham rang liya ve."

Sat Shri Akaal,
-Akashdeep


----------



## paapi_banda (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanx for sharing Kaur ji... very informative stuff.


----------



## kaur?princess? (Dec 3, 2006)

Wow! Nice cartoons, very informative.. some even sad.. thanks for sharing.


----------



## gurus_princess (Jan 30, 2007)

The way they put the reality into the cartoons is very interesting.

Thank you


----------



## kaur-1 (Jul 3, 2007)

More for you to ROFLMAO Aad002 ji

Picture paints a thousand words.


----------

